# Where do I start?



## MiiLovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! 
So I know I am thinking a bit ahead but.. Once I get my camera and start taking photos.. what do I do to get into the business? (obviously Im going to practice my style off before I really get into anything seriouse) but when I am ready I have no idea where to start. Where do I try and sell my own art? How do I get my name out there? Do I just go to a random art gallary or something and as them to put my art up so I can try and sell it? lol help meee. 
Thank you!


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems as though most people here start off with a small wedding.


I'd probably try and use word of mouth; shoot friends, their kids, neighbors, seniors, etc etc. If you're good, they'll probably recommend you.

But we've probably put the cart waaaay before the horse here.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh I deffinetly have but thats how I work haha I usually plan stuff waaay ahead and slowly work my way towards it kind of filling in the blanks. Its kind of like.. when you buy a book, you read the first few pages then read the last page. So you kno what the ending is but have no idea about the advenures on the way! But I am a planner lol. And thank you! I deffiently think the word of mouth will probably get me the start I need, I just hope I can get good enough for people to want me


----------



## TheHobbyist (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait until you start taking photo's. Once you find out what kind of photography you like and are good at, someone can more easily guide you on the path to business. I'm sure some areas of photography are much more difficult to become profitable in than others, and have entirely different business models.

Get your camera, take lots of photo's, and post them on the forum to get feedback and improve your work.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 22, 2012)

Start with... wait for it...

Your camera manual.

Then learn how to manipulate light in ways that result in pleasing images. 


Then take some free photos of family, friends. Post them here for us to critique. If they're good, we'll let you know. If they're not good, we'll definitely let you know.

Also learn to critique your own work. That's even more important.

Find a local pro who can be your mentor, so to speak. If you're good, a wedding photographer might take you on as a second shooter.

Learn about business; talk to entrepreneurs, lawyers, insurance agents. Take some courses at a local community college.



WHATEVER you do, I suggest NEVER working in a retail studio. The life and creativity will be sucked out of you faster than you can blink.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 22, 2012)

Might as well get it out now... 

1. SLOW. DOWN.  Get the camera, start learning about photography and taking photos, THEN decide if it's even something you want to do. Your way is kinda like saying "I'm about to buy a hammer, but I have no idea how to get people to buy my houses."
2. You probably already read the post by jowensphoto. Go read it again. And follow it.
3. You say, "when I am ready, I have no idea where to start." Might I suggest that, if you do it right, when you are ready, you WILL have an idea where to start.

4. SLOW. DOWN. Seriously.  Just get the camera, learn how to use it and HAVE FUN. Plenty of time to decide how seriously to pursue photography later.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2012)

The first thing to do is to write a comprehensive business plan. The Successful Business Plan: Secrets and Strategies (Successful Business Plan Secrets and Strategies, 3rd ed) 
Decide if you want to do retail, commercial, or editorial photography.

You will want to visit your city government and find out what they require of a new business, be it just registering, purchasing a license, providing proof of liability insurance, a business bank account, etc.

You will need to talk to a good insurance agent about business liability insurance, errors and ommissions insurance, indemnity insurance, and insurance for all your photography gear since most homeowner's policies won't cover photography gear used in a business.

You will need to check with your provence level government concerning whatever requirements they may have, like collecting and forwarding sales taxes, income reporting for business and use tax payments - etc., and you'll need to check with your national government to discover what their requirements are. You will need to have a basic understanding of how copyright, model, and property releasestatutes work in Canada, and what record keeping and reporting requirements there are at the city, provence, and national level.

Next as part of writing your business plan you would research the competition and hopefully identify a niche the competition is not serving. You would need to guage the current, near, and long term business climate in your market area and determine the demographic you intend to target your marketing, promotion, and advertising to.

You will need to acquire some basic business skills - accounting, salesmanship, marketing, promotion, planning, networking, customer relations, etc.

In addition to photography, you will need to learn how to perform both pre and post process tasks - photographic lighting, posing, location scouting, shoot management, staging, color management, image editing, and how to prepare the images you produce for delivery to your clients.

Best Business Practices for Photographers, Second Edition

Commercial Photography Handbook: Business Techniques for Professional Digital Photographers


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies! Also Sm4him I do know photography is something I want to do 100%. I use to model for a few years and I have been on the other side of the camera using it, I just never had a nice camera myself  I do know I will really have to practice practice practice but I will be mosting my photography here for critque once I get my camera! Thank youu <3


----------



## orljustin (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you all for the replies! Also Sm4him I do know photography is something I want to do 100%. I use to model for a few years and I have been on the other side of the camera using it, I just never had a nice camera myself  I do know I will really have to practice practice practice but I will be mosting my photography here for critque once I get my camera! Thank youu <3



I'm in the same boat.  I eat out a lot, so I know I'm going to make an awesome chef.  I just bought a frying pan, so I should be running Chez Nouveau by this time next month!  What spices do you think I should buy?

I would start by using proper grammar, punctuation and spelling.  A business person should be able to clearly communicate.

Buying a 600d (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/288669-canon-600d-right-camera-me.html) does not necessarily qualify you to open a photography business, although it does have a green square option, so you'll be shooting as good as half the people here who think they can open a business after their Best Buy visit.

Buy the camera.  Read the manual.  Go take pictures for a year.  Nature.  People.  Things.  For fun.  Learn to light.  Then, come back with samples.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the reply though I do not apprciate the rudeness  I am french so my english spelling and grammar is not the best, should I have opened up with that? 
On another note, I never said I wanted to open my own business. Infact I dont, I just was wondering how I should go about getting my name out when it does come the time. 
But I do thank you for your taking the time to reply! <3


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 22, 2012)

le bouche a oreille est définitivement la meilleure façon de procéder.
j'ai eu un commerce photo pendant pres de vingt ans (studio, reportage, ventes et développement) et le client satisfait a toujours été celui qui me faisait la meilleure publicité.
Personnellement j'ai commence avec des concerts locaux, des communions et du portrait a domicile, juste de quoi se faire des contacts... a partir de la, tout dépend de la satisfaction de tes premiers modèles/clients


----------



## sm4him (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> On another note, I never said I wanted to open my own business. Infact I dont,...



Uh, not to sound rude, but YES, you did:


MiiLovely said:


> Hey everyone!
> So I know I am thinking a bit ahead but.. Once I get my camera and start  taking photos.. *what do I do to get into the business?* (obviously Im  going to practice my style off before I really get into anything  seriouse) but when I am ready I have no idea where to start. *Where do I  try and sell my own art?* How do I get my name out there? Do I just go to  a random art gallary or something and as them to put my art up so I can  try and sell it? lol help meee.
> Thank you!


----------



## IByte (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait until you established a portfolio, all business red tape has been worked through, and your website has been established before you start using any form of social media, good luck.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

No I didnt.. I said "How do I get into the business" The business of photography not "How do I get into my *OWN *business"  maybe you view it as the same thing but It is not what I was intending to ask. I just simply wanted to know how to get my name out there, via art shows, online commissions etc.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you. I forgot about having a portfolio.


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you for the reply though I do not apprciate the rudeness  I am french so my english spelling and grammar is not the best, should I have opened up with that? On another note, I never said I wanted to open my own business. Infact I dont, I just was wondering how I should go about getting my name out when it does come the time. But I do thank you for your taking the time to reply!


Hi, Miilovely.  Advertising can be very expensive, so investigate various media before spending a lot of money.  Get some business cards printed and keep some with you at all times.  Word of mouth from friends and happy clients is very good, but don't make anyone dissatisfied with your work.Thank you for explaining your language skills.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 22, 2012)

Je vous remercie! Beaucoup de gens disent d'entrer dans ma photographie est tout simplement obtenir votre nom là-bas par des amis et la famille. Je vais essayer de mon mieux et j'espère que mes amis et le reste de ma famille va m'aider dans mon cheminement dans la photographie


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 30, 2012)

Find local business' like restaraunts and other gathering places that are willing to use your images for decoration (or even for sale).
Contact local camera clubs that put together image showings.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you all for the replies! Also Sm4him I do know photography is something I want to do 100%. I use to model for a few years and I have been on the other side of the camera using it, I just never had a nice camera myself  I do know I will really have to practice practice practice but I will be mosting my photography here for critque once I get my camera! Thank youu <3



this just doesn't make sense. just because you have been photographed, doesn't mean you will be good at TAKING photographs. you're really minimizing the most important part, which is developing the skills and mastering the art of photography. you don't know whether you will have the ability or aptitude to be a good photographer. and you won't know until you actually do it, if you enjoy it. I enjoy hearing music but I'll never have the ability to be a singer. ever. You should be shooting for years and developing your skills, if you have an aptitude for this technically and creatively challenging art form. Only then should you be thinking about whether to turn this activity into a business or not. Some people find that trying to make a living at photography takes all the joy out of it for them. Also, business skills are an entirely different skill set from photography. Many photographers and artists flounder because while they have creative skills, they don't have any sort of aptitude for business. If you're talking about this as a career without any experience or knowledge of your aptitude or abilities, that already reflects a lack of insight as to what goes into the art and science of photography and business.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2012)

Could you please clarify something for me OP?  You say you want to get into the business but not have a business (or words to that effect).  What exactly do you mean?  Do you want to work as a photographer for a large company, or as your own boss, or what?  Regardless, heed the advice about slowing down!  Learn to use your camera, learn the "rules" of composition, how to manipulate light, and most importantly, how to produce consistant results and devleop a "style".  The business side is a whole 'nother thing, which requires BUSINESS knowlege...  walk before you run.


----------



## tbc (Jul 1, 2012)

Wish you good luck. I start 4 years ago from nothing. Now, I will be shooting my first paid wedding in Aug and second in Sept. I did a lot of free work to friends, friend's friends, family, and .... People recommended me to their friends and families, that's how I started to get business. I am still moving up and have a long way to go compare to those pro who shoot 25 - 50 weddings a year.
hope you will do well in future:thumbup:


----------



## CCericola (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you tried contacting some of the photographers that you have worked with? They might be a better resource than a general photo forum. I have come across many former models who have turned into photographers. Just as many actors become directors, as a model you learn more about photography than most people think. Life is short, do what you want. Just try to be great at it


----------



## vfotog (Jul 1, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Have you tried contacting some of the photographers that you have worked with? They might be a better resource than a general photo forum. I have come across many former models who have turned into photographers. Just as many actors become directors, as a model you learn more about photography than most people think. Life is short, do what you want. Just try to be great at it



I would think that those other photographers are still going to tell her to actually get a camera and take photos first. she doesn't even have a camera or know how to use one yet. it's a little soon to think about going into business. shouldn't she see if she has any aptitude for it? or if she even enjoys it?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 1, 2012)

Work for a LONG time on mastering all the technical elements of photography if you want to ever be truly great. Any fool can pick up a camera and press the shutter, but it takes mastery of all the fundamentals before you even think of shooting for pay.

Exposure triangle (ISO, shutter speed, aperture), lighting, composition, perspective, posing, your unique creative style, and of course photoshop/Lightroom expertise (which takes a lot of practice) and lastly you need to know your equipment inside and out, every last feature. That camera should be an extension of your hand and your brain.

Oh, and for God's sake, please don't even think about going into business unless you have a complete and sound business plan. The last thing this industry needs is another average "wedding and portraits" photographer.

Good luck!


----------



## MiiLovely (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for the advice everyone! and for the record I have taken pictures before.. maybe not with a camera like a Nikon D4 but I have used my friends camera before (Nikon D90 yes with different lenses etc etc) Thought I am still learning the indepth skills of what it takes to become a photographer, what ISO works best in what light, what lens to use to take a picture of a tiny bug I find or what telescophic(spelling?) lens to use trying to capture a bird flying in the air along with the right shutter speed Id need to set it as.) etc etc. Again, I know I am running a marathon  before I can even walk, but I just like to have a little general  knowledge of every aspect of something I am getting into lol. Its just something I do, I dont mean to be offending anyone who spent years and years taking photos before looking at the general business of getting their name out in the world I just like to do my research thats all lol and I like to read about how others got into it, yeah know? So thank you everyone who replied <3


----------

